# what is this



## tractor_newb (Sep 19, 2014)

i had some1 give me an old super c tractor and some stuff that goes behind tractors. i have no clue what this thing is. it has a gear box on the wheel to the left and a set of disc that looks turned perpendicular to the direction of pull.. where can i find a forum or thread for people who would be interested in this old tractor?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Anywhere you put it, folks will be interested. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like a JD 402 , 2-bottom disc plow. I think they were used to hack up the grasses/weeds,before the turning plows,to make it easier to turn the sod.

View attachment 22472


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I am interested in the plow, what are your plans for it?


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## waleed432 (Nov 12, 2014)

Just dragged this spreader out the weeds next to one of the hayfields. It appears to be complete and working. Looks like it might be a New Idea...Can anyone help with an ID.

Thanks.


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*Spreader ??*



waleed432 said:


> Just dragged this spreader out the weeds next to one of the hayfields. It appears to be complete and working. Looks like it might be a New Idea...Can anyone help with an ID.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't see a picture...??? I can maybe help if I see it. (I have 40 spreaders I am parting out) Maybe I'm doing something wrong ???----------Bill


----------

